# Welche rute für forelle?



## schumi90 (3. August 2004)

Hab da Mal ne Frage!
Welche Rutenlänge ist bei Forellen am besten?Ich Angle an Normalen teichen!
Ist 3m zu lang?ich weiß es nicht;+  
Hoff mal um schnelle antwort damit ich diesen Sommer nochmal Angeln kann!

THX


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

3m sind zu kurz!!!
die rute sollte aus verschiedenen gründen entweder 3,90 oder 4,20 lang sein.
und zwar nimmst du dann am besten eine matchrute in der länge oder gleich eine spezielle spiro-rute.

wenn du aber lieber spinnfischen willst sind natürlich auch 2,40m oder an größeren seen 2,70 optimal.


----------



## schumi90 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

danke für die schnelle antwort!

Ein bekannter sagte, dass er mit 2.10m angle!aber wenn man ab 3m angelt hat da doch was nich hin oder?;+ 
bis denne und petri heil:m


----------



## peterSbizarre (4. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

du kannst auch mit einer 1,80m telerute für €9,90 angeln wenn du willst! :q 
wenn der teich klein ist und du mit kunstködern, auf grund oder nahe der oberfläche angeln willst kommt das auf jeden fall hin und macht auch bock.
an einem größeren see fehlt dir dann aber die benötigte wurfweite und extrem lange vorfächer (bis 2m) können nicht benutzt werden.

ich weiss ja nicht wo und wie du anglen willst aber mit einer 3,90m langen matchrute stehen dir später gerade als jungangler alle wege und möglichkeiten offen. du kannst sie später auch auf fast alle friedfische einsetzen.

ich kann dir übrigens mal eine seite fürs put&take-angeln empfehlen die sich vorallem mit dem naturköderanglen auf teich forellen beschäftigt.
da kannst du mal sehen welche methoden die *richtigen* forellenteichangler anwenden. :q 

http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/


----------



## Grundblei (4. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

Ich hab ne 2,40m Rute mit WG 5-25g für 70 € die Rute !
Ist für die Bach das Beste was es gibt !!!!!!!!!

Fürn See würd ich 3,00m oder 3,30m nehmen aber blos nicht zu hart sonst macht das Drillen einer Forelle gar keinen Spass höchstens bis 40g würd ich sagen.


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

Benutze am besten Matchruten in der Länge 390cm und höchstens 20g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## barramundi77 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

Moin!!

Ich angel seit ein paar Jahren mit der DAM Spezi Forellen Rute! 3,10 WG 5-25 Gramm!!

Super Rute und universell einsetzbar!! Ab und zu gibts bei Ebay nochmal eine!!

Hab damals glaube an die 100 DM bezahlt und die haben sich bis heute voll bezahlt gemacht. Die Rute hat bestimmt schon an die 200 forellen gefangen und zeigt bis jetzt absolut keine Verschleissanzeigen!!!!

Gruss Barramundi77


----------



## Oliver03 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Allerdings weis ich nicht wie groß du bist. Wenn jemand 1.50 ist und eine 4.20 Rute benutzt, wird er damit nicht besonders gut umgehen können...Ich benutze auch Spiro-ruten in 3.90 und leichte Spinnruten bis 3m


----------



## levalex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*

ich hab die zebco "topic trout"! 3,5m und bis 25gr wurfgewicht.
 kann ich nur empfehlen. ist nicht teuer und macht ordentlich was her...


----------



## scarred (16. September 2004)

*AW: Welche rute für forelle?*



			
				schumi90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da Mal ne Frage!
> Welche Rutenlänge ist bei Forellen am besten?Ich Angle an Normalen teichen!
> Ist 3m zu lang?ich weiß es nicht;+
> Hoff mal um schnelle antwort damit ich diesen Sommer nochmal Angeln kann!
> ...




nim irgendeine wo das wurf gewicht die 20 g marke nicht überschreutet


----------

